# X3 Reunion totlangweilig?



## naturewhisperer (15. Juni 2006)

Moin mojn

Hab mir gestern X3 geholt, der Frust hat schnell eingesetzt.

Folgendes:
- Es gibt nur 3 Gesichter die man immerweider sieht egal auf welchem Schiff
- Es gibt kaum Aufträge wie geh da und da hin Piraten jagen
- Die Story hat mich nach 30min gelangweilt
- Die Fabriken die die Ware produzieren sind immernoch teuerer als der Handelshafen, wie zum Teufel soll ich da Geld produzieren
- Piraten treff ich stundenlang nicht an
- Die Sätze der Stimmen auf der Stationen is immer das gleiche Gewäsch
- Hintergrundmusik langweilt nach 20min

Leute was ist das für ein Spiel, Freelancer war da ja noch besser, ich fühl mich irgendwie verarscht und ausgenommen.

MfG
Nature


----------



## Kaeksch (15. Juni 2006)

naturewhisperer am 15.06.2006 02:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mojn
> 
> Hab mir gestern X3 geholt, der Frust hat schnell eingesetzt.
> 
> ...



War auch erst ziemlich angetan und nu liegts in der Ecke und setzt Staub an. Bei mir kam einfach nich mehr das Gefühl wie bei Teil 1 auf. 
Der Einstieg is so vervtötend. Kein Geld, scheiß Schiff, meine Fabrik samt Frachter waren auch nich grad der Hit und wenn man mal Piraten jagen wollte waren immer gleich irgend welche starken Schiffe  dabei die einem den Arsch weggeblasen haben. Was soll man auch machen mit nem fliegendem Schrotthaufen als Schiff. 
Hätts wirklich gern weitergespielt. Naja vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwann noch mal Lust mich durchzubeißen.


----------



## Kandinata (15. Juni 2006)

Kaeksch am 15.06.2006 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> naturewhisperer am 15.06.2006 02:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es ist nunmal nen spiel was etwas schwerer und vorallem sehr komplex ist

stimme dir zu bei den stationsstimmen, die sind wirklich nervig und immer gleich, aber die gesichter, da kommen noch nen paar hinzu 

die story hat das problem, sie hat sehr viele anspielungen auf die anderen x teile drauf, wenn man die nicht gespielt hat kann man manches nicht wirklich gut verstehen, aber trotzdem wird sie nacher recht interessant 

die aufträge sind "simulations" mässig gehalten, es gibt wie du erwähntest keine freelancer piraten kill missionen, sondern sie sind im rp stil angeboten, und im verlaufe des spieles gibts sogar missionen wo man am besten ne eigene flotte hat um sie zu schaffen 

zum handelssystem, es geht alles nach angebot und nachfrage, wenn die fabrik voll ist, kannst du zeug billiger kaufen als wenn sie derzeit nur eine kleine menge an material besitzt, und im handelshafen ist es so das sie meistens recht voll sind,  es gibt etliche handelswege die man fliegen kann, und zwar nicht von handelsstation nach fabrik oder umgekehrt... auch kann es passieren das auf dem news board steht, das da und da grosse ernte gekommen ist oder das minen eine grosse ader entdeckten, dann herrscht in den sektoren überfluss an den materialien, für dich heisst das du könntest dort billig einkaufen, und irgendwo anderster sektoren finden wo es das nicht gibt. schau einfach nach, was die verschiedenen fabriken als hauptrohstoff brauchen und beliefere je nach überfluss

und piraten gibts auch nicht überall, meistens nur in piratensystemen oder auf patroullie durch andere sektoren, dies hat aber den grund, das man dadurch sehr schnell geld machen kann, weil man die schiffe kapert und dann verkauft

das spiel ist wie gesagt, extrem anspruchsvoll und braucht midnestens 2-3 stunden einarbeitungszeit bis man etwas ahnung hat wos lang geht, aber nacher dann, wenn man selber eigene raumstationen und fabriken besitzt und seine flotte fleissig produziert, begnnt ers das eigentliche spiel, aber dann wirds erst richtig komplex... wo stelle ich die nächsten fabriken hin, wo ist nachfrage gross, wie fliegen meine transporter, wie schütze ich sie, welche preise leg ich fest das meine waren gekauft werden, wie verteidige ich meine stationen am besten und so weiter und so weiter... 

für dich empfehle ich eher dark star one, das ist genauso simpel wie freelancer, da anbspruchsvolle spiele für dich nichts zu seien scheinen, was jetzt nicht böse klingen soll


----------



## Goddess (15. Juni 2006)

Das einzige was mich an X3 Reunion wirklich immer stören wird, das ist der "Leerlauf", wenn ich lange von Sektor zu Sektor fliegen muss, ohne auf dem Flug wirklich was zu tun zu haben. Oder wenn ich mal nicht Waren von Station A nach Station B liefere, oder am Bau neuer Förder-Anlagen bin. Möglichkeiten was zu tun in X3 gibt es ja zu genüge, und die "Haupt-Story" ist eher neben sache bei dem Spiel. Was ich hingegen genial finde ist, einfach mal, zum Beispiel im "Sektor des Lichts" anzuhalten, und die stimmige Musik, und das "Gesamt-Bild" auf mich wirken zu lassen. Die Atmosphäre ist bei dem Spiel für mich wirklich einzigartig. _X3 Reunion ist übrigens der aller erste Teil der Serie, den ich gekauft, und gespielt habe. Inzwischen besitze  ich auch Teil 1 und Teil 2. Aber keiner der anderen Teile "überbietet" bei mir  X3 Reunion._


----------



## Kandinata (15. Juni 2006)

Goddess am 15.06.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was mich an X3 Reunion wirklich immer stören wird, das ist der "Leerlauf", wenn ich lange von Sektor zu Sektor fliegen muss, ohne auf dem Flug wirklich was zu tun zu haben. Oder wenn ich mal nicht Waren von Station A nach Station B liefere, oder am Bau neuer Förder-Anlagen bin. Möglichkeiten was zu tun in X3 gibt es ja zu genüge, und die "Haupt-Story" ist eher neben sache bei dem Spiel. Was ich hingegen genial finde ist, einfach mal, zum Beispiel im "Sektor des Lichts" anzuhalten, und die stimmige Musik, und das "Gesamt-Bild" auf mich wirken zu lassen. Die Atmosphäre ist bei dem Spiel für mich wirklich einzigartig. _X3 Reunion ist übrigens der aller erste Teil der Serie, den ich gekauft, und gespielt habe. Inzwischen besitze  ich auch Teil 1 und Teil 2. Aber keiner der anderen Teile "überbietet" bei mir  X3 Reunion._



doch, vom spielerischen x2 weil dort konnte man auch transporter auf grossen schiffen landen und so zu versorgen etcetera 

aber stimmt, vorallem später wenn die battles beginnen und die argonischen systeme mal von den xenon mit schlachtschiffen angegriffen werden oder wenn man selber nacher die 5 geheimen kraakh sektoren bzw die xenon sektoren mit seiner flotte besucht   

aber das dauert ne weile ^^


----------



## hibbicon (15. Juni 2006)

Kandinata am 15.06.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> doch, vom spielerischen x2 weil dort konnte man auch transporter auf grossen schiffen landen und so zu versorgen etcetera
> 
> aber stimmt, vorallem später wenn die battles beginnen und die argonischen systeme mal von den xenon mit schlachtschiffen angegriffen werden oder wenn man selber nacher die 5 geheimen kraakh sektoren bzw die xenon sektoren mit seiner flotte besucht
> 
> aber das dauert ne weile ^^



Das dauert eine [Lange]-weile.  

Na Kandinata , altes Haus, immer noch am X3 spielen ? Hab ja schon lange nichts mehr von dir, Milton und co.gehört . Wer er schon sagte, ein paar Fabriken und der Laden läuft rund. Das Spiel baut sich meiner Meinung Stück auf Stück auf, wie eine Exponentialfunktion für Spielspaß. Am Anfang sehr langatmig und später immer lockerer. Keine Angst, das wird schon mit der Zeit.  

Und näturlich das unumgängliche X3 Guide für jeden Anfänger
--->http://www.seizewell.de/

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Kandinata (15. Juni 2006)

hibbicon am 15.06.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 15.06.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, nein, nicht wirklich 

ich warte auf X4 und hoffe das sie das kombination aus x2 und x3 machen mit ein paar anderen features noch wie nen paar mehr befehle und villeicht nen paar extra schiffstypen, denn das ist das einzige was mich stört, das ist segen und fluch zugleich 

und story wird hoffentlich auch weitergemacht, ich will endlich die terraner besuchen ohne gleich ihre flotte abschiessen zu müssen ^^


----------



## naturewhisperer (16. Juni 2006)

Kandinata am 15.06.2006 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> für dich empfehle ich eher dark star one, das ist genauso simpel wie freelancer, da anbspruchsvolle spiele für dich nichts zu seien scheinen, was jetzt nicht böse klingen soll



Oh je oh je, hast einen falschen Eindruch gewonnen. Ich bin Everquest 2 Spieler, nicht komplexe Spiele spiele ich nicht oder nur kurze Zeit.

Freelancer gefiel mir schon, es gab aber viele Dinge die mich störten.
zB. wurde eine zerstörte Piratenbasis schwubs wieder aufgebaut kaum is man ausser Range, oder das öde Handelssystem.

Andererseits hat Freelancer aber einen viel einfacheren Einstieg, bietet Multiplayer Coop Modus und die Unterbrechungen und Zwischenfälle wenn man von A nach B fliegt vermisse ich noch in X3.

Mal sehen wie es sich so entwickelt, Spieltiefe soll ja viel da sein, auch durch die Komplexität und Möglichkeit eine Flotte aufzubauen.

Was ich aber jetzt schon stark bemängle: Warum kann man keien Basen angreifen?

MfG
Nature


----------



## hibbicon (16. Juni 2006)

naturewhisperer am 16.06.2006 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich aber jetzt schon stark bemängle: Warum kann man keien Basen angreifen?
> 
> MfG
> Nature



Na mit deinem popeligen Buster kannst du das am Anfang näturlich noch nicht, da sind die Schilde der Raumstationen viel zu stark. Es muss schon ein  Zerstörer oder ein paar Hammerhairaketen sein.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Kandinata (16. Juni 2006)

hibbicon am 16.06.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> naturewhisperer am 16.06.2006 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unterbrechungen wirst du nacher noch mehr als genug haben wenn ne piraten flotte auf plünderung aus ist, nen transportconvoy der piraten rumschwirrt, nnen direkten khaakcluster angriff oder dann sogar schlachtschiffe die in den sektoren rumkreuzen   

du bist nur in absolutem security zone wenn du nur um argon prime rumfliegst

und stationen zerstören geht auch, bloss wie hobbicon bereits sagte, mit deinem popeligen jäger kannst du garnichts ausrichten... brauchst du extrem starke raketen oder eben gleich nen schlachtschiff

und nochmal, der anfang ist schwer, sogar sehr schwer, 2 stunden um zu kapieren was man machen kann und nochmal 3 stunden bevor man kapiert wie man spielen sollte

und das ist das mindeste

man kann sagen, das spiel beginnt erst sobald du eine eigene station hast, bzw einen stationskomplex


----------



## naturewhisperer (16. Juni 2006)

Kandinata am 16.06.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und nochmal, der anfang ist schwer, sogar sehr schwer, 2 stunden um zu kapieren was man machen kann und nochmal 3 stunden bevor man kapiert wie man spielen sollte
> 
> und das ist das mindeste
> 
> man kann sagen, das spiel beginnt erst sobald du eine eigene station hast, bzw einen stationskomplex



Dann werde ich mich halt durchmotivieren müssen, Danke.

Ohne Euer schmackhaft machen hätt ichs wohl aufgegeben .

MfG
Nature


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. Juni 2006)

naturewhisperer am 16.06.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 16.06.2006 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genauer gesagt erst ab der 5. Station beginnt der Spielspaß. Davor herrscht etwa 5-8 Stunden langeweile und ödes kaufen und verkaufen. Mir wars zu dumm, hatte X2 ausgehalten aber bei X3 hats dann bei mir doch ausgesetzt.


----------



## Kandinata (16. Juni 2006)

Blue_Ace am 16.06.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> naturewhisperer am 16.06.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, das ist nunmal eine weltraum action handels simulation, da gehört das dazu 

und 1-2 stationen, dann kommen pro stunde schon 200k-300k raus locker wenn man sie richtig gestellt hat, und man muss ja nichtmal dabei sein, während die stationen arbeiten und seine handelsflotte selber durch die gegend reist kann man piraten schiffe jagen und kapern

darum gehts hauptsächlich, der preis muss konkurrenzfähig sein und man darf nicht einfach eine fabrik hinstellen wenn im umkreis von 10 systemen der rohstoff nicht gebraucht wird


----------



## LowriderRoxx (16. Juni 2006)

Kandinata am 16.06.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann sagen, das spiel beginnt erst sobald du eine eigene station hast, bzw einen stationskomplex


Für mich galt "damals" genau das Gegenteil. Als ich den ersten Komplex fertig hatte, gings im Endeffekt nur noch darum, abends die Leertaste festzukleben und morgens wieder 1-2 neue Komplexe aus dem Boden zu stampfen oder ein paar neue M2 oder M6 anzuschaffen. 
Hab nichts gegen gepflegtes Zuschauen, solange dann und wann mal was neues auftaucht. Invasionen von den Khaak sahen eher wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus. Motivation war dahin, der Anfang was wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## Kandinata (16. Juni 2006)

LowriderRoxx am 16.06.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 16.06.2006 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber wenn man SO spielt ist das echt kein wunder

so reichen ja paar stationen

ich hatte am ende gut gegen 120 verteilt über die karte und nen gigantischen komplex in herrons nebel wo im prinzip sich selber versorgt hat mit etlichen fabriken für waffen etcetera, damit ich auch meine flotte versorgen konnte

und das die invasionen und angriffe sporadisch stattfinden ist wohl logisch, schliesslich will man auch alles auf zufall gesetzt haben


----------

